# Vos conseils pour bien vendre un iPod Touch 3G d'occasion



## MacBookair22 (24 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

je suis grandement intéressé par l'achat d'un Nouvel iPad mais étant un peu court financièrement, je dois vendre mon iPod Touch de 3eme génération en 32GB.

Je sais que sur ce forum trainent des pros de la revente pour pouvoir chaque année avoir la dernière génération de chaque produit.

Je souhaite donc vendre ce dernier environ 130/150, ce qui correspond aux autres prix proposés sur des sites d'occasion. Je pense d'ailleurs y ajouter une coque, ce qui peut toujours faire basculer l'acheteur vers moi.

Mais il y en a pas mal à vendre je voudrais vraiment connaitre, si possible, vos meilleurs conseils pour être sur de le vendre et si possible assez rapidement. Donc quels sont vos astuces, les sites, voire même: êtes vous intéressé ?

Merci de vos réponses et longue vie à Macg et ses forumers.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

La librairie japonaise book off, spécialisée dans l'occasion ( livres, manga, magazines & autres... ) propose depuis peu le rachat d'ipod touch, j'ai vu l'affiche la dernière fois que j'y suis allé.


----------



## MacBookair22 (25 Mars 2012)

Merci de l'info


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2012)

Il me semble que Book off opéra ne propose pas plus de  100 pour un iPod touch 3G 32Go ( en bon état ), mais sinon tu peux toujours le mettre dans la section des petites annonces occasion : 

http://occasion.macg.co/


----------

